# BT PHOBOS



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

A UFO in the world of Vst.

Someone already try, test ?

It does not look like any other, on the other hand, it looks phenomenal compared to sounds and possibilties.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 3, 2018)

During the sales last December, I think some people bought it and commented on it. You might look there. I don't own it, so I can't say.

Edit: it was the Spring wishlist sale. search on phobos only


----------



## richardt4520 (Sep 3, 2018)

I love it for atmospheres more than anything else i have. Very organic to my ears.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

I looked for my not found the good post apparently.

I will deepen my research, thank you.

According to the sound examples, indeed, really beautiful sound texture ambience, atmospheric.

A nice Vst.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 4, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> A UFO in the world of Vst.
> 
> Someone already try, test ?
> 
> It does not look like any other, on the other hand, it looks phenomenal compared to sounds and possibilties.


I have Phobos. It's quite unique indeed. Not only is it very useful as an organic instrument, it's incredibly sound design friendly. And, as a huge fan of randomizers, it's a randomize and roll the dice paradise.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you for your opinion.

It must be a vst very captivating indeed.

But, by cons, it does not seem to be simple to take in hand.

He must have a presence, a sound identity in a mix anyway.


----------

